# After Effects Video erstellen.....



## Icecyper (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
einmal kurz zu mir ich bin neu hier im Forum weil ich euch,
zufällig bei Google gefunden habe.

Euer Motto gefällt mir so super, das ich mich gleich mal angemeldet habe,
ich arbeite mit Adope After Effects zum 
erstellen von Videos, als Hobby so zusagen. 

Ich lernte mich ersteinmal ein in After Effects indem ich
eine eigene Intro machte, das hat auch funktioniert mit den passenden Hilfen
aus dem Web. Doch muss ich nun ein Aufgabe beweltigen wozu ich kein passendes
Tutorialvideo gefunden habe.

Was genau ich mir von euch wünschen würde, wäre das Ihr mir dabei helft,
das zu schaffen was ich euch jetzt erkläre 

Um es schnell und einfach zu erklären, bitte den Link anklicken und auf 3:40 vorspulen.

Diesen Effekt möchte ich auch mit Bildern von mir machen.
Einzige Schwierigkeit ist, das meine Bilder in den unterscheidlichsten Größen
vorhanden sind, ich hoffe das, dies für After Effects kein Problem ist, Sie alle gleich
groß wirken zu lassen.

Also ich habe eine neue Komposition erstellt, dann eine Farbfläche (Schwarz) und dann 
wollte ich einfach die Bilder einfügen und am besten schon fertig sein 

Wie Ihr als Profis euch vorstellen könnt, hat das mal so gar nicht funktioniert.

Nun seid Ihr gefragt 

Ich freue mich neustes Mitglied Community sein zu dürfen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

M.S


----------



## ArtificialPro (16. Oktober 2010)

Versteh ich das richtig, dass du nur deine importierten Bilder auf die Größe deiner Komposition anpassen willst? Also das alle Bilder gleich groß sind?

Also mit Rechtsklick auf das Bild in der Komposition oder im Canvas kannst du unter "Transformieren" etwas weiter unten "An die Komposition anpassen" drücken, dann skalliert AE dir dein Bild hoch oder runter. Wenn du verschieden Seitenverhältnisse hast, dann kannst du über den selben Weg "An die Kompositionshöhe anpassen"(oder Breite) drücken.

Wenn jedoch die größe des Bildes unterschiedlich ist(von der Anzahl der Pixel) und du nur den Inhalt der Grafik gleichgroß haben möchtest, dann musst du das per Hand skalieren. Mit gedrückter Shift-Taste wird das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten.

MfG


----------

